# Chili too Sweet - What to do



## specmat (Jan 8, 2012)

Making Chili, It is a little too sweet from the sugar added 

What can I counter it with to make less sweet

Thanks

Ed


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 8, 2012)

Make more chili with no sugar and combine the two.

Adding other ingredients to negate the sweetness will probably result in changing the taste of the chili to the point where you won't like it.


----------



## chopper (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm with Andy. I was going to suggest you add all of your ingredients again (same as the first time) and leave out the sugar!


----------



## specmat (Jan 8, 2012)

The problem is the chili is already made and I am trying to figure out to make it less sweet with the current batch

Thanks

Ed


----------



## giggler (Jan 8, 2012)

Citrus juice (Lime or lemon) or even a light touch of vinegar works well for me..

I never add sugar to my chili..

though sometimes I put a bit of Catsup into my bowl!

Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## chopper (Jan 8, 2012)

You could try adding some cocoa too if it doesn't have it already. Gives it a rich taste and may counteract the sweetness. Just a thought.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 8, 2012)

Welcome to DC!  How much sugar did you add?  I second the touch of vinegar, and always use unsweetened cocoa powder in my chili.  Chilis in adobo sauce (not too much, pretty hot) might help too.  Or just some of the adobo sauce.  It already has some vinegar in it.


----------



## specmat (Jan 8, 2012)

*This was the recipe
*

*
*

*Ingredients*



                     2 pounds ground beef
                     4 (14.5 ounce) cans kidney beans
                     4 (15 ounce) cans diced tomatoes
                     1 (12 fluid ounce) bottle beer
                     1 (12 ounce) bottle tomato-based chili sauce
                     1 large white onion, chopped
                     6 cloves garlic, minced
                     2 tablespoons chili seasoning
                     1 teaspoon black pepper
                     1/2 teaspoon garlic powder
                     1/2 teaspoon onion powder
                     1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper
                     1/2 teaspoon oregano
                     1/4 cup sugar
                     1 teaspoon hot sauce
                     1 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 8, 2012)

Ah.  The chili sauce is sweet too.  

Maybe take a bit of your chili out, make some of the additions suggested in small amounts, and see what happens.  Otherwise you could turn it into Sloppy Joes, with additional sweetener like ketchup or molasses.

So sorry it wasn't to your liking. That is a big batch.  You could portion it out, freeze, and use in soups, stews, etc.  Chili also almost always tastes better the next day.

Green onions, sour cream, cheddar cheese toppings?


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 8, 2012)

I hope you can save this batch of food.  

I recommend you toss this recipe and use a good chili recipe.  Check out the International Chili society website.  They publish the championship winning recipes there.


----------



## specmat (Jan 8, 2012)

I added some vinger and more chli powder and is not too bad

Tommorow we will see how it taste 

Thanks for all you advise

Ed


----------



## salt and pepper (Jan 8, 2012)

Simmer the chili at low heat , then add a whole peeled potato to it , the potato may absorb the sweetness. I have used this method to reduce heat , it may work to absorb the sweetness! I have also added corn meal to absorb heat.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 8, 2012)

specmat said:
			
		

> I added some vinger and more chli powder and is not too bad
> 
> Tommorow we will see how it taste
> 
> ...



So glad it turned out better, Ed!  It may surprise you tomorrow, in a good way!


----------



## jennyema (Jan 9, 2012)

salt and pepper said:


> Simmer the chili at low heat , then add a whole peeled potato to it , the potato may absorb the sweetness. I have used this method to reduce heat , it may work to absorb the sweetness! I have also added corn meal to absorb heat.



Potatoes don't selectively absorb sugar or salt or heat, etc.

They aren't that smart.  They just absorb liquid.  You achieve the same effect by dipping out some of the liquid.

They do add some starch so you could quickly add some masa to your batch but that's not going to appreciably cut down on the sweetness.

As others have stated, the problem is with your recipe.  Next time use a better one.


----------



## lyndalou (Jan 9, 2012)

1/4 cup of sugar seems excessive to me. I never add sugar to my chile, sometimes a little bit of cinnamon ( 1/2 tsp at the most).  I think the only way to salvage the current batch is add more tomatoes, and other spices and herbs. You can always freeze leftovers.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 9, 2012)

I also never add sugar to my chili. You can try adding cocoa and/or some unsweetened peanut butter. I like Trader Joe's brand that only has roasted peanuts and salt. Just a little bit at a time stir well cook a few minutes than taste and add more if neede. Peanut butter also add a nice richness.


----------



## SherryDAmore (Jan 9, 2012)

[1/4 cup sugar[/QUOTE] 


That is a _lot _of sugar, IMO. Usually, it's a teaspoon, or less for tomato base.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 9, 2012)

I am wondering if the 1/4 *cup* sugar was a typo and it should have been 1/4 tsp sugar?


----------



## jennyema (Jan 9, 2012)

msmofet said:


> I am wondering if the 1/4 *cup* sugar was a typo and it should have been 1/4 tsp sugar?


 
I also thought the amout of chili powder called for was a typo too. It isn't nearly enough for 2 pounds of meat and 4 cans of beans. 

And 4 cans of tomatoes is way too much, if you ask me.

Chili sauce really has no place in chili. Its basically ketchup.  Neither does sugar if youare using any tomato product.

And it doesn't have salt in it.

All in all a very odd recipe for "chili."

Let us know if you are interested and the folks here can probably give you a million other recipes.


----------



## Merlot (Jan 9, 2012)

I did a search because I was curious as everyone else at the amount of sugar and found another chili recipe that also called for 1/4 cup of sugar.  The directions were......    Add sugar to taste, but be careful not to use too much. Chili becomes something else entirely if too sweet

That's a bit odd ^  Sugar to "taste" definitely wouldn't be 1/4 cup but then I dont add sugar to any tomato dishes, just a preference on my part.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jan 9, 2012)

I add a Pinch of brown sugar in my chili and a squeeze of lime for good luck.  I like Chili that is more soupier, unless it's being spooned onto a chili dog, so the amount of tomatoes/ liquids in this recipe is not excessive to me, not sure what a can of chile sauce is though.   I hope Specmat doesn't think these comments are overly critical.  Just know there are other and perhaps better recipes out there that should be reviewed for comparison.   

Better Luck with your next batch of Chili !!


----------



## Merlot (Jan 9, 2012)

Whiskadoodle said:


> I add a Pinch of brown sugar in my chili and a squeeze of lime for good luck. I like Chili that is more soupier, unless it's being spooned onto a chili dog, so the amount of tomatoes/ liquids in this recipe is not excessive to me, not sure what a can of chile sauce is though. *I hope Specmat doesn't think these comments are overly critical.* Just know there are other and perhaps better recipes out there that should be reviewed for comparison.
> 
> Better Luck with your next batch of Chili !!


 
Same.... I wasn't even going to post for that reason but for me it was just a matter of personal preference.


----------



## Jolokia (Jan 9, 2012)

I personally love sweet&spicy chili. But I understand there is certainly a point of too sweet. I would add some fruits to complement the sugar but distract from the pure sweetness. My favorite (and the secret to my Super Bowl Chili) is pineapples. I usually add canned pineapples with the juice to purposefully increase the sweetness, but for you, I would add sliced fresh pineapple, so you don't get the extra sugar from the juices and get a really fresh taste to enhance the recipe. 
Also, peaches might work. Or both...


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jan 9, 2012)

I've been watching this topic since the beginning and I didn't have much to offer except that sugar like salt is too bad, so sad when you add too much. You are seldom able to correct your mistake except next time you cook it, or making a second batch and mixing them. That is still my feeling. You can to some degree add sugar to counteract the acid in tomatoes (so I'm told and that is my experience) but I've never seen any way to counteract too much sugar, even by adding acid. Nor salt; once too salty the only recourse is double recipe and no salt to the second batch you mix in.

I'm reminded of Lady Bird Johnson's "Pedernales River Chili" recipe. There's no sugar there. The lesson is that seasoning should be reserved until the final stages, until you can taste the cooked or almost cooked ingredients. Perhaps you've added 1/4 or 1/2 of the recipe amounts of salt, sugar or other spices. That's the time when you "season to taste."

I really like Jolokia's suggestions to add sweet fruit to achieve sweetness for those who want sweeter chili. I think it would be really productive to add mangoes. Particularly if you have added onions, and I have no reason why I suggest the mango/onion combination except perhaps intuition plus my liking chutney. Chutney is also a combination of spiciness and sweetness. Perhaps that's my inspiration.


p.s. I too would not add chili sauce or ketchup to chili. Get the tomato taste from whole tomatoes, canned if you want. And also, noting, masa harina is the perfect thickener for chili. I don't know why but it is.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 10, 2012)

I add maple syrup or molasses (not a lot, just a splish). Maple syrup because we tap our own trees and have a lot of it. I like to make chili mole as well, but for that, I use bitter or dark chocolate.


----------



## Merlot (Jan 10, 2012)

Jolokia said:


> I personally love sweet&spicy chili. But I understand there is certainly a point of too sweet. I would add some fruits to complement the sugar but distract from the pure sweetness. My favorite (and the secret to my Super Bowl Chili) is pineapples. I usually add canned pineapples with the juice to purposefully increase the sweetness, but for you, I would add sliced fresh pineapple, so you don't get the extra sugar from the juices and get a really fresh taste to enhance the recipe.
> Also, peaches might work. Or both...


 
I love pineapples with porkchops, it's the first recipe I ever tried that had fruit with meat and it's now a favorite!


----------



## derailedbus (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm certainly not as seasoned as most of the members here, but I've been perfecting a mean chili recipe (which is always changing).  A few times I've added a little brown sugar, but even then it made it a touch too sweet.  In mine, the tomatoes and a can of corn add more than enough sweetness.  With about 3-4 lbs of beef or beef/venison mix, I've never used less than 4 tablespoons of chili powder.  Everyone makes it different, but with mine, I like the meat to bean ratio to be about even, and I do everything I can to make it as thick as possible.  I'll be trying a new chili experiment in the next day or so, with Pensey's Spices Chili 3000 powder, a new concoction that has the basics of a few types of chilis, jalapenos, and some citrus notes to supposedly "brighten" up the flavors.


----------

